# Honey on consignment



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of selling honey in a store on consignment?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

A couple of advantages to consigment honey:

1) You keep control of your product. If it doesn't move and crystalizes you swap it out and reliquify it in your warmer. The customer always gets the best product with your name on it. The stuff next to it gets old and crystalized
2)If a certain size isn't selling you swap if for the one that is.
3) Your customer is not stuck with unsalebale product creating a better sales relationship.
4) You will get your product on shelves that you might otherwise not get a shot at.

Any consigment honey (or really any not sold directy by you to the customer) should have a safety seal. When we did consignment, we gave less of a discount (10% less) for consigment due to extra work and returns on our part. If you do this you should have a route that you do monthly and not make extra trips to keep costs down.

Disadvantages:
1) Getting stuck by un-creditworty customers or in situations where a business changes hands.
2) Having to wait for your money.
3) People breaking or tampering with jars. (Any broken or tampered bottles should be the stores responsibility)
4) Billing is more of hassle as you are usually billing partial case lots and have to figure based on individual jar prices as opposed to case pricing. Also you will need to invoice each delivery in addition to billing.

These are some we ran into.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

My neighbor and friends pay cash, stores pay by check....you take it from there..  

Most of my stores sell my honey and I'll stock as needed. Some pay as I refill the shelves for whats sold, and some pay at the end of the season if they are a seasonal market. I also have some that want it purchased as they somehow seem to think liability is effected, and they want anything in the store owned by them. No exceptions. ???

In all situations I am always willing to swap chrystalized jars and give credit. I think thats just good service and well worth the effort. I do not want chrystalized jars sitting on a shelf regardless of the agreement with the store. Its not good for my label and business.

Most give me the flexibility to place what ever sizes I choose.

I also make sure they are aware of the "worth" of my product.

One small market has/had sales (open May through Thanksgiving) of the following...

2003...57 bottles. 2004...80 bottles. 2005...110. So far this year....169 and counting.

I like stores and markets selling my honey. The profit may be more if I sold at flea markets and markets myself. But Saturdays and my time are worth alot to me and my family.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

That's good counsel. I take credit at the general store--so when I need a bag of feed//steaks-or what not, I just put it on account.
Peace


----------

